# Are you a dog or cat person?



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

Cats are usually such unmitigated a-holes... That's why I like them so much.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm a cat person, too.


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

Both. ^^
I love cats... but I love dogs too, so...


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Dog > Cat


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Sin said:


> who would of thought...


I know, right?


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I think I'm starting to realise that I'm more of a cat person. I love other people's dogs, but every slightly bad thing my own dog does annoys me to no end. :lol


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Cats.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

View attachment 34882

Dogs are more friendly cats are a holes


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

both are ok


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

I truly love both but give the slight edge to cats.


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm more dog oriented. But I love both. I'm a little allergic to cats but sometimes I cant resist to pet them still


----------



## Greenleaf62 (Aug 1, 2013)

I love both but I'm definitely more of a cat person.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Cat person. I love cats :love2


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Dogs. My Rottweiler is my best friend.


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

Both. Though for dogs I prefer the larger breeds. I love St. Bernards and Newfoundlands, heh.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

Dog. And I'm looking down on all cat people.


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

Dogs already know their place, it's the natural order of things.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

I had both and I've enjoyed both, however since there were no option for that, I did not vote.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

It depends on the temperment, but I like both. I love German Shepherds and British blue shorthairs.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

I probably lean toward cat person, but I love them both.


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

missamanda said:


> Dog. And I'm looking down on all cat people.




*Changes vote*


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

Thedood said:


> *Changes vote*


I knew I could count on you!


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

I want one of these, like.. now. I'm obsessed with Beagles.


----------



## Xenos (Jun 24, 2012)

Cats and dogs are both awesome. There's a reason they're the world's most popular pets.

But I definitely lean toward cats.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

I've only had experience with cats. So fluffy and cute ^_^


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Dog. :clap
I find it annoying when a cat is rubbing against my legs. :sus:blank


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

I'm a cat person. Very limited experience with dogs, scared of them really.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

I grew up with dogs so naturally I'm a dog person. I think cats are okay but I'm allergic to them.


----------



## LittleTortillaBoy (Dec 20, 2013)

love Lassie more than Garfield.


----------



## lles (Jan 5, 2014)

I love both, but dogs are more fun.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

This whole internet cat obsession really pisses me off.. Just sayin' :stu

Dogs ftw


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Glorious cat-loving master race reporting in.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Vuldoc said:


> I grew up with dogs so naturally I'm a dog person. I think cats are okay but *I'm allergic to them.*


D':


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

No way cats, they get into the garbage & crap on front lawns etc. . Dogs are more like part of the family to me.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Dogs.

It's funny, i love all big wild cats, but i don't like house cats at all. Not that i wouldn't pet them if they came close, but i would never have one as a pet.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I like dogs especially like Husky's because they look more like wolves, but I don't think I'd want to own one for various reasons.

I like cats a little bit more probably because they're more independent. Some dogs get really lonely when their owner leaves and basically lives for them (even as adult dogs) which if I'm honest, disturbs me a tad. I like the idea of pets being more like an animal roommate I think.

There are some really cute dogs though :3


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Dogs seem to spend most of their time enoying things, cats abominating them. So, cats, obviously.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

I will not vote as it says filthy peasants for dogs... um..no, my dogs are wonderful and are my best friends and they're clean as can be since I give them a shower every other day.
*But I am a dog person, but I love cats as well.. I love all animals! *

This is just one of my babies, her name is *Bella*
She looks a little silly, but she is just jumping and having a blast (she was soaking wet at the time); she's a good girl<3.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

I like both, a lot, however cats win because of their somewhat cranky personalities and the fact that they are more self-sufficient.


----------



## thomasjune (Apr 7, 2012)

Both but I'm more of a dog person.


----------



## Jaxosix (Jun 27, 2013)

I am a Cat person. They're the most beautiful animals on the planet IMO.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

All hail our goddess Felinia.


Dogs eat poo.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

diamondheart89 said:


> All hail our goddess Felinia.
> 
> Dogs eat poo.


Cats eat throw up.:um


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

meganmila said:


> Cats eat throw up.:um


Yeah but they look cute while doing it. :mushy


----------



## Jeff (Nov 11, 2005)

Why can't people like both???


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

meganmila said:


> Cats eat throw up.:um


So do dogs..:b


----------



## Jeff (Nov 11, 2005)

SummerRae said:


> So do dogs..:b


Dogs eat poop. It's true, I've witnessed it. I still love them, but I'll take vomit over poop any day.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Jeff said:


> Dogs eat poop. It's true, I've witnessed it. I still love them, but I'll take vomit over poop any day.


I love dogs... and yes, I've seen it as well and I've also witnessed them eat their own throw up, we've had lots of dogs. My dog Misty used to always eat from the kitty litter box... if ya get what I'm sayin'...


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

D to the O to the g


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

cat. dogs don't like me, i been bitten and chased as a kid so i don't like them as well


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Dogs ftw , cat always bite me :/


----------



## konqz (Jan 7, 2014)

I like both, however I'll go with Dogs -- since I have one and am tired of neighbourhood cats killing birds that live around my place.


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

Dogs all the way.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

View attachment 35673
dogs are friendlier


----------



## goosebump (Jan 12, 2014)

Dogs because I'm allergic to cats. I would love to be both a cat-and-dog person.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Sometimes I meow and sometimes I bark. But when I howl, that's when you'd better look out.


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Sometimes I meow and sometimes I bark. But when I howl, that's when you'd better look out.


:lol


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

Dogs. I've got so many cats at my house and I despise them. Joking. But I prefer dogs.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

I like both and had both cats and dogs over the course of my childhood. I am currently animal-less but I would choose to adopt a dog.


----------



## Terranaut (Jul 11, 2013)

I won't have an animal in my domicile--except a human female. Dogs are pack animals and not property for amusement. Cats are just less neurotic dogs.


----------



## PsyKat (Sep 25, 2007)

Cats save my sanity.... :clap


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I love both, and will have both when I move into my own place.

As for dogs:


----------

